# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > ExtJS >  RTL شدن Extjs

## mehdi_522

بعد از گذشت دو سال Extjs راست به چپ رو در نسخه 4.2.0 ارائه کرده که باعث خوشحالی که از این فریم ورک بزرگ بشه در پروژه استفاده کرد اما یک مشکل اساسی دراه اون هم تاریخ هجری شمسی است که هنوز در کر اصلی ان قرار نگرفته است

----------


## alamdarehosayn

سلام
راه کاری هم برای فارسی شدن تاریخش هم ارائه شده یا خیر؟

----------


## omids20m

دوست عزیزم بهرنگ یه plugin خوب و استاندارد برای این کار نوشته پیشنهاد می کنم حتما استفاده کنین
https://github.com/behrang/Ext.ux.JalaliDatePlugin

----------


## ahad123

چطوری میشه از این plugin در پروژه ext.net 2.0 استفاده کرد

----------

